# Suggestions needed for a 120/128GB SSD (OptiBay Jugaad)



## 2kool2btrue (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm looking forward to buying a 120/128GB SSD to add to my notebook via a caddy bay. My budget is around 7.5k (lesser the better).

Please suggest what I should buy?

From the prices I see at primeabgb, I have the following options -
1. Corsair Force GS 128GB
2. Samsung 840 120 GB
3. Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
4. Plextor M5S 128GB.

What should I buy out of the above? If there is any other option then please let me know.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

Samsung 840 PRO 128GB -7.5k (5 years warranty)


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Nov 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Samsung 840 PRO 128GB -7.5k (5 years warranty)


Where do I get this for 7.5k? The price listed online is 9.8k on primeabgb. I can buy it from Nehru Place, Delhi if its available for this price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Where do I get this for 7.5k? The price listed online is 9.8k on primeabgb. I can buy it from Nehru Place, Delhi if its available for this price.



If Samsung 840 PRO 256GB is @16,000 then do your math at how much would a 128GB SSD come for?
I listed the Hyderabad price for you.OK.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

Its Samsung 840 EVO 128gb @7.5k


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Nov 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If Samsung 840 PRO 256GB is @16,000 then do your math at how much would a 128GB SSD come for?
> I listed the Hyderabad price for you.OK.


Why the harsh tone? Do you think its just simple math that dictates prices? Here's the 128GB variant (INR 9875) - Buy Online SAMSUNG 128GB SSD 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW in India and here's the 256GB variant (INR 15999) - Buy Online SAMSUNG 256GB SSD 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW in India

Anyone else can confirm Samsung 840 Pro 128GB's price offline?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 24, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Why the harsh tone? Do you think its just simple math that dictates prices? Here's the 128GB variant (INR 9875) - Buy Online SAMSUNG 128GB SSD 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW in India and here's the 256GB variant (INR 15999) - Buy Online SAMSUNG 256GB SSD 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW in India
> 
> Anyone else can confirm Samsung 840 Pro 128GB's price offline?



the non pro one i.e samsung 840 250 GB is available here at bangalore at 14k.......


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay then, I've narrowed down my choices between Corsair Force GS 128GB (7.4k) and Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (6.9k). Which would be the better option?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Okay then, I've narrowed down my choices between Corsair Force GS 128GB (7.4k) and Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (6.9k). Which would be the better option?



Samsung 840 EVO 120GB is best which uses a newer proven controller where corsair lags behind.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

try to get the pro version locally. if it does not go into the budget ,get Samsung 840 EVO 120GB.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> try to get the pro version locally. if it does not go into the budget ,get Samsung 840 EVO 120GB.



Quick Update - Ordered the Samsung 840 EVO 120GB..


----------

